# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  VENTA DE MATERIALES DE EMPAQUE Y EMBALAJE PARA EXPORTACIÓN DE UVAS FRESCAS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos toda la variedad de productos necesarios para el empaque y embalaje de uvas frescas de exportación: *cajas, bolsas, generadores de SO2, potes, papeles, absor pads, etiquetas y materiales de palletizaje*. Contacto directo con fabricantes desde Chile y China, para las bolsas racimo y stand up bags (bolsas racimo para USA). 
Solicite su cotización para la campaña 2014 -2015 desde ahora, ya que la clave del éxito es definir bien los volúmenes desde campo y preparar con anticipación cualquier diseño especial en las bolsas o cualquier requerimiento específico, para contar con todos los materiales antes de la cosecha, pues el tiempo de fabricación y de tránsito deben considerarse para poder entregar a tiempo.    Tapered Flat Bag 318(TW) x 280(L) x 180(BW) x 28micronTapered Flat Bag 320(TW) x 280(L) x 160(BW) x 28micronTapered Flat Bag 330(TW) x 280(L) x 160(BW) x 28micronTapered Flat Bag 325(TW) x 350(L) x 170(BW) x 28micron 3C/1STapered Flat Bag 325(TW) x 300(L) x 170(BW) x 28micron 3C/1STapered Flat Bag 320(TW) x 320(L) x 160(BW) x 28micronRect Zipper Bag  315 x 200+BG120(60/60) +Lip50 x 50mic. CPP+OPP Laminated 7C stand up bagPapel Fruta 21 gr 45x50 PerforadoPapel Fruta 21 gr 45x50 LisoBolsa Camisa Macro Perforada 95x65 cm 0.9%Bolsa Camisa Macro Perforada 95x60 cm 0.9%Bolsa Camisa Macro Perforada 105x60 cm 0.3%Bolsa Camisa Macro Perforada 75x55 cm 0.9%Generadores Plásticos Doble Fase 26x46 cm 7 grs.Generadores Plásticos Doble Fase 33x46 cm 7 grs.Generadores Plásticos Fase Lenta 26x46 cm (Bottom)Generadores Polipropileno Doble Fase 6 +1.2 gr 20x46 cmGeneradores Polipropileno Doble Fase 6 +1.2 gr 26x46 cmGeneradores Polipropileno Doble Fase 5 + 1 gr 23x33 cmGeneradores Polipropileno Doble Fase 6 + 1 gr 33x46 cmAbsorve Pad Monolaminar 50 gr - 36x47 cmAbsorve Pad Bilaminar 100 gr - 36x47 cmCartón Corrugado de 37 x 57 cmClamshell Uva 3 libras - GenéricaClamshell Uva 500 gr - Genérica  *Las bolsas se pueden hacer de diversas dimensiones y para cualquier PLU. * *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe   Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de uvas frescas aumentaron 9% en primer semestre Artículo: Uvas frescas ocupan el segundo lugar en ranking de exportaciones agrícolas Venta de materiales para exportación de uva de mesa Busco envase y empaque para Snacks Artículo: Exportaciones de uvas frescas crecieron 58.6% entre enero y mayo

----------


## Jorge Pumasunco

Buen dia Bruno
Necesito urgente BOLSA POLY 320X160X320 MM PE PLU 3491 P/PPERU, son bolsas racimo.
Mayor detalle de este y otros productos al email.  agropuma@hotmail.com
Espero pronta respuesta
Saludos

----------

